# anyone got any new froggies?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I would love to see them.Not many new froggy additions for any of us recently is there????
Anyone seen any pink fantasy/horned frogs about
I miss my little green Hotpot Horny frog :blush:


----------



## frogbmth (Jan 1, 2010)

New today :flrt:










There was a nice baby apple green fantasy horned frog in Reptiles Plus today, had to muster all my strength not to bring him home!

Andy


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

What you mean? There have http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../608142-todays-trip-dartfrog-money-spent.html lol

Ade


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think a few have brought frogs lately

I got two new FBT babies at PRAS.

They are the biggest pain in the ass ever! They are wannabe tree frogs who try to escape every time I open their tank. Their colour isnt great though


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

2 x leucs 2 x azureus! Pics soon!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

They are all lovely :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FallenAngel said:


> I think a few have brought frogs lately
> 
> I got two new FBT babies at PRAS.
> 
> ...


Toldya: gutload the crickets with fish or canary colour food!

I got my beatiful female golden treefrog while I was down in Portsmouth, but I really, really, *really* don't have any more room! As it is, I have to get a bigger exo.


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> I think a few have brought frogs lately
> 
> I got two new FBT babies at PRAS.
> 
> ...


wow those are tiny ! very cute though


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

on its way to being a new froggy


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

got this last saturday


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I accidentally bought these two Yellow bellied toadlets the other day..........










Wups...............Whilst typing this and adding the pic they both escaped! Just found one hiding behind the freezer and one in the bin!!:blush:


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

And another.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

they are lovely :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Got lots of new frogs Jackie but ill post this one for you as i know you like big frogs, i got it for the other half she likes big frogs to, shes called it scrotum :gasp:


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

richie.b said:


> shes called it scrotum :gasp:
> image


:lol2: i like :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

RICHIE!!!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

LET ME HAVE IT :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: WHERE DID YOU GET IT TELL ME :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> RICHIE!!!!!! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> LET ME HAVE IT :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: WHERE DID YOU GET IT TELL ME :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


i got it off a member on here who was selling up a lot of his collection, its only about half grown and you know me ill try and get it huge it eats more than any horned frog ive ever owned so getting it big shouldnt be a problem :2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

It is reserved for me if your other half gets fed up with scrotum :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i got 
2 YBT's and 4 pool frogs at pras
and i got 2 oak toads today, i want more already and i think i need a female:devil:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

i brought a green horned frog two weeks ago now. bloody hell dont they grow fast. its doubled in size already lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

marcuswinner1 said:


> I accidentally bought these two Yellow bellied toadlets the other day..........
> 
> image
> 
> Wups...............Whilst typing this and adding the pic they both escaped! Just found one hiding behind the freezer and one in the bin!!:blush:


'Accidentally bought'? :lol2:

@FBF: I love oak toads! Where did you get them?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

richie.b said:


> Got lots of new frogs Jackie but ill post this one for you as i know you like big frogs, i got it for the other half she likes big frogs to, shes called it scrotum :gasp:
> image


PRICELESS:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Accidentally bought'? :lol2:
> 
> @FBF: I love oak toads! Where did you get them?


my local fish shop japanese koi carp co. theres only two left.
i adore mine and want more, i only got 2 cos i didnt bring all my money


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> @FBF: I love oak toads! Where did you get them?


Coast To Coast have them in


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Quercicus are one of my favourite toads, and their (loud) call reminds me of a nestling bird waiting to be fed! Hope whoever gets the ones available at Coast To Coast etc has a go at breeding them, they'd be really popular if more people saw these in the flesh. Cheers Al


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Quercicus are one of my favourite toads, and their (loud) call reminds me of a nestling bird waiting to be fed! Hope whoever gets the ones available at Coast To Coast etc has a go at breeding them, they'd be really popular if more people saw these in the flesh. Cheers Al


 haha i want more lol
did you get any pics of that orientalis you where talking about?


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> haha i want more lol
> did you get any pics of that orientalis you where talking about?


Which orientalis?! (Memory like a sieve). And please do get more quercicus, they surely have to be one of the worlds cutest anurans. I've not bred them before but i see no reason why it wouldn't be very straightforward.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex M said:


> Which orientalis?! (Memory like a sieve). And please do get more quercicus, they surely have to be one of the worlds cutest anurans. I've not bred them before but i see no reason why it wouldn't be very straightforward.


 well i think it was you:blush:
the one the size of a golf ball:mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> well i think it was you:blush:
> the one the size of a golf ball:mf_dribble:


Ahh yes, i remember now! No, no pictures unfortunately but definitely the largest orientalis i've ever seen, if it's still there when i go over next i may well get it.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

(dodgy) picture time!!!









































mine are very fat and pretty, pics just dont do them justice


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> (dodgy) picture time!!!
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Despite the blurred pics they're definitely quercicus, nice to see, not often i see something on the forum i'm envious of but i do love these. Best of luck with them mate, Al


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

and their CB to so extra good

did you manage to find a pic or indeed the toad?:lol2: sorry if im being too cheeky:mf_dribble:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

firebelliedfreak said:


> and their CB to so extra good
> 
> did you manage to find a pic or indeed the toad?:lol2: sorry if im being too cheeky:mf_dribble:


I've already replied to that a couple of posts back


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

My first froggies only got them last friday.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Alex M said:


> I've already replied to that a couple of posts back


 oh ok sorry:blush:


----------

